# Ringneck mom



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

For those that remember the baby ringneck pic, here is mom back again on brand new eggs. Spring is on the way as well......


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jiggs, 

Great picture!!!, did you get a new camera?  The ring neck dove sure looks cute nestled in the tree on her nest

Spring is heading your way, and fall is approaching over here...(sigh), lol.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi Brad

Yes I did - I bought one with a bigger lens, it helps with the zooming.

I am tired of winter now, prefer being outdors, and my pigeons are breeding like crazy, all 4 nests have youngsters and the 2nd round of eggs!!!


Keep well


Justin


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jiggs, 

The new camera takes awesome close ups Good luck with your breeding and enjoy the warming weather


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Justin,

The picture is absolutely gorgeous!

I can't imagine being tired of winter, as I'm sick of summer and molting, and can't wait until winter! The eggs are constantly being laid also, but replaced here.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi T.

Yes, will be many babies, this is the last round as spring is comming, will seperate for the next while/round as well.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Jiggs

That is a WONDERFUL picture. Maybe next year's photo contest can have one for other birds because that one is a winner for sure.  

I am glad it is spring down your way because that means more babies and you can take pictures of your (always) beautiful babies as they hatch. 

BTW, I am so happy to see you back posting - had missed you for awhile.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I echo...glad to see you back, Jiggs!  

That is one beautiful clear picture!! NICE camera!  

Will look forward to pics of the babies!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Justin,

That picture is just beautiful! Really, really nice! Thank you for sharing it with us.

Linda


----------

